# Matts everywhere !!!



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin started to get matts when he was about 7 months old, but they have been fairly manageable even though he hates being brushed and I usually have to cut them out. 
He last went to the groomers at the end of Feb and he only had a couple of matts that needed sorting.
A couple of weeks ago we noticed he had quite a few matts and I have struggled to get them out so I bought a tangle teezer which I must admit he did not seem to mind being brushed with. 
But this week the matts have become really bad and I had tried the detangle spray and slicker brush, but not been able to remove any, plus he has bitten me a couple of times while I've brushed him. Although I can't blame him because it must hurt him to be tugged at trying to get them out.
So tonight decided to bath him to see if I could brush them out when he was wet. But I tried and couldn't get them out so ended up again cutting them out.
I must have cut over 30 out and at one side of his body he has a large bold patch. 
Not got them all out as he was getting snappy and aggressive. I tried again with the slicker brush and comb but they were just to thick to remove.
I was also getting upset as I know this must be my fault and don't know where I went wrong.

Is it something I'm doing wrong ??

Is it the tangle teezer ??

The only thing I've noticed is his hair on his back as become straighter, so is his coat changing again ??

This as really really upset and worried me and I honestly don't know what I should do about all the matts.
He is difficult to brush but I do try and I thought we were doing ok keeping on top of them but after today and the amount he had I really don't know how I'm going to manage them.

Any suggestions ????


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You may need to go for a shorter hair cut ig you finding his coat length hard to manage. 


Almost instead of cutting the mats out, cut through them in the directions the har goes from rut to tip, this splits the mat keeping the majority of the coat but steppe rats the felted arias so the brush and comb can it into it. 


As for the biteing, be firm with him, this is something that needs done, if ness asset muzzle him as that is what the groomer will do if he starts that with her. It's s after for you as you don't get hurt and it stops him hurting himself by biting a brush and makeing his gums bleed.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor you, jasper's 9 months now and I'm anticipating the matts every day. His coat is feeling Woolier underneath but luckily none yet! I still have an overwhelming dread! I can imagine how upset you were but it does sound like his coat is changing again. I'd go for a shorter cut for now so its more manageable. Then let it grow back and see if it the same. I have let jasper's grow at the minute but keep him short underneath and on his bum. Also do what Kendal said about cutting through the mat not round it, it makes it easier and less obvious. I know what it's like as my family shih tzu was a nightmare when his adult coat came through, matts matts endless matts. Great big ones!! keep at it chick, you sound like your doing your best and try not to beat yourself up about it xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I use a tangle teezer on Kiki, which she seems to quite like, her coat is fairly short anyway (about 2") - but once I've done her with the tangle teezer I go over her with her comb to make sure that I am gettig down to her skin...
The tangle teezer is quite soft and sometimes I think it does not penetrate down if a matt is starting to form.
Kiki loves to hunt bunnies through the brambles so a short coat is a necessity, otherwise she is constantly getting tangled up in briars.
Don't give up - you'll find what works for you. I tie Kiki to the bannister if she is being a pain when I really need to brush her through properly - that way I have two hands free and she is resigned to her fate


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Marzi... I have said it a number of times on here...the tangle teazer IMO just skims over the surface of the matts and lulls you in to a false sense of security!!!
After brushing I always go over the coat with a Karli coarse comb - it's amazing the knots it discovers- especially when you think brushing has got them all out!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I agree with Marzi... I have said it a number of times on here...the tangle teazer IMO just skims over the surface of the matts and lulls you in to a false sense of security!!!
> After brushing I always go over the coat with a Karli coarse comb - it's amazing the knots it discovers- especially when you think brushing has got them all out!!


Merlin will let me brush him with the tangle teezer but when I use the slicker he snaps at me. So I do find it hard to even put a comb through his hair.

His hair looks different now to what it was a couple of weeks ago, on his back and sides it's gone straighter and more coarse so I'm wondering that is the cause of the matts. And where the matts are the hair seems parted and looks strange.

I don't class his coat as being long, it's just over an inch in length and I don't really want it cut again yet, but I will if I can't manage it.

I just think maybe I'm doing something wrong for him to get so many matts all at once.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper hates the slicker! I stopped using it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Minnie said:


> Merlin will let me brush him with the tangle teezer but when I use the slicker he snaps at me. So I do find it hard to even put a comb through his hair.
> 
> His hair looks different now to what it was a couple of weeks ago, on his back and sides it's gone straighter and more coarse so I'm wondering that is the cause of the matts. And where the matts are the hair seems parted and looks strange.
> 
> ...


He will let you comb him with the TT as it is not tackling any of the knots ( Ie not hurting him).

Normally a straighter / coarser coat is easier to comb and matts less so not sure what is going on there!!

Do you use a de-tangle shampoo/spray. I use Groomers and it's the best of all the ones I've tried.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper hates the slicker! I stopped using it x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Betty hates the normal slickers / Les pooches as they are too scratchy for her skin. She does however tolerate a ball pink slicker. May be worth a try.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Will take a look, I got a very small soft karli one. Hi likes the the comb though so that's a bonus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Had the same problem with Bailey. My groomer advised me to get thinning scissors. cut through the knot/matt diagonally and pull apart with your fingers. It works a treat! If it really is a bad one, make a few snips and pull it out.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

pauleady said:


> Had the same problem with Bailey. My groomer advised me to get thinning scissors. cut through the knot/matt diagonally and pull apart with your fingers. It works a treat! If it really is a bad one, make a few snips and pull it out.


Thankyou for this suggestion - have got thinning scissors so will deffinately give this a try.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Betty hates the normal slickers / Les pooches as they are too scratchy for her skin. She does however tolerate a ball pink slicker. May be worth a try.


Got my slicker from Kennelgate and I thought it was fairly gentle but it does tug at him when trying to brush the matts out so might buy a different one.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been upset all day wondering where I'm going wrong. !!!!!
It just that his coat seems really different than usual.
Must just be hs age


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh don't be upset! It's probably the puppy to adult coat change and it's just a phase that you will get through. I would recommend going really short and let it grow back and start afresh with your grooming technique. You will be surprised how quickly it does grow back.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh sorry to read the matts are getting bad.. loads of great advice given already. 

My tips would include, regular combing, spray and comb, if a really tricky or large matt use scissors to cut through it as this breaks the matt and it can be removed much easier. 

I hate matts and am a bit over the top with checking for them, but I think finding them small is so much better than waiting to find a big one ... as they dont go away just get bigger and harder to remove.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I tend to run my fingers through Max,s coat feeling for matts and cut them out prior to combing. It seems to work and he adores being groomed. I don't use slicker as the do pull and scratch.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm constantly running my fingers through Jasper's coat, hubby thinks I'm obsessed, I comb him through at least once a day. I haven't found any matts yet though I can feel the fur trying to mat together though, it sort of feels thick and cotton wooly. Not sure if its my obsessive grooming or they just aren't here yet! I love grooming jasper it's relaxing, when he's not biting...lol hope the matts don't come and spoil it :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I'm constantly running my fingers through Jasper's coat, hubby thinks I'm obsessed, I comb him through at least once a day. I haven't found any matts yet though I can feel the fur trying to mat together though, it sort of feels thick and cotton wooly. Not sure if its my obsessive grooming or they just aren't here yet! I love grooming jasper it's relaxing, when he's not biting...lol hope the matts don't come and spoil it :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep that is the beginning of the worst type of matts but if you are catching them early and can break them up before they take hold you are doing ok. I must admit there does seem times when the matts are much worse for a week or so when you have to do a thorough groom daily, then other times a quick groom every 2-3 days seems to keep the worst at bay, not sure if its an age thing or a change of season(weather) thing. I use the mikki matt splitter the same way that the scissors can be used to cut the thickest matts apart.
I've also just got a new slicker called 'tuffer than tangles' with longer pins than most slickers which is doing quite a good job.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks dawn, I really can feel the change in his coat. Been busy this weekend so not groomed him hope I don't have any nasty surprises the combs will be out later this morning x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel for you, Enzo's seemed to spring up overnight! I love Enz with longer hair but have him short now as it's much easier to manage. I brush Enzo every night & he hates it but we have a system! I brought a Les pooches brush as recommended by my groomer which is a fierce beast but at his last grooming session he had no matts for the 1st time ever!!! Yey me! so it must be good. I make him sit then give him a nice treat (bit of ham or chicken or small piece of cheese) then I do his ears & head, if he tries to move I make him stay & put him back into the position I want (used to be chasing him round the room!), then he gets another treat, then make him sit when I do his front legs - this is when he tries to bite the brush the most but I'm very firm & make him stay & he only gets another treat when I have done it however long it takes, then the back of the front legs & front of his back legs - another treat, then the other side - another treat, then his body, bum & tail - another treat then lift him up & do underneath then lots of praise & another treat & lots of "good boys" It's taken a good few months but now he will sit for each section - don't get me wrong he hates it (me too!) but the most important thing is he gets a good brush & no mates or minimum ones. Even if he's short & doesn't really need brushing I still do it every night so he knows it's a part of the daily routine & it's not nice but he gets lots of nice treats. Don’t know if this will help you at all but thought I’d pass on what I do.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up ...? She says !!! as I do the same, Mables coat appears to mat from no where all of a sudden, now and early Autumn it's that dreaded under coat and I always feel like I've neglected her. Mables coat appears to grow out and is much more manageable to keep fairly short. I follow her around the room with brushes, she's not a lover...Wilfs curlier coat is so much easier. Cut it all off and start again  just right for the summer if it ever comes x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Today at 3pm he had no matts at the nape of his neck as I had gave him a really good brush there earlier and I had checked that there was no matts in that area. But at 6 pm after he had been playing in the garden he had 2 really big ones that you could actually see because his hair was actually standing up and I could tell the matts were there even before I felt them.
His hair is really different now, it's corse and wirey not curly like it was a few weeks ago.

Anyway rang the groomer and she is coming to see him on Thursday to have a look at him and give me some advice because I'm sure I must be doing something wrong.

Don't know what she'll think because he's got quite a few bald patches now


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Is his coat quite static when it's brushed? Could it be that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Is his coat quite static when it's brushed? Could it be that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not really just corse and wirey and doesn't feel very nice.
It seems to stand up from his body especially down his back.
It just looks strange and not like it use to be.
I'm hoping it is only a temporary thing like a summer coat coming through but not sure if cockapoo's have summer and winter coats.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I expect you have seen the other thread about Les Pooches brushes - It sounds as if one may be a good thing for you - they are expensive though. I don't know for sure about the summer/winter thing but I do think there is definitely something like that - I guess it is when other breeds (and the cocker in them) would usually be moulting. It is the time that Dudley did have a bit of a moult last year when he was a puppy.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I expect you have seen the other thread about Les Pooches brushes - It sounds as if one may be a good thing for you - they are expensive though. I don't know for sure about the summer/winter thing but I do think there is definitely something like that - I guess it is when other breeds (and the cocker in them) would usually be moulting. It is the time that Dudley did have a bit of a moult last year when he was a puppy.


Yes I have seen the thread and had a look online at the brushes.
think I'm going to invest in one but I think I need to learn how to use it properly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mables coat an be coarse and wirey in places x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The coat cam brake a bit when dematting that's why it's a good idea to Easter bath before a Barth, when still we after a bath or when dried as the coat is third out a little because the dirt has been removed. A good conditioner helps the cat prepare. 


The coat always changes. It will probably soften over time.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Only use Pet Head shampoo when I bath Merlin, but nothing else.

Should I use a conditioner as well ??

Never needed to before but maybe now is a good time to get some.

Any recommendations ??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can really empathise with you... Molly always has a bald patch of some sort on her!!! 

I find it very difficult to keep on top of the matts as she has a thick wooly coat, perhaps different to Merlins though. 

I never use a brush, it doesn't even scratch the surface of her coat. 

I use both the Karlie comb and also an Oster coarse comb which I prefer. It's quite heavy and sturdier but I like it...just personal preference though. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1369/oster-coarse-comb-

Sometimes I think I'm on top of the matts then I wash her and when she's wet you can just see them all like little cotton wools balls... ..I could cry!!!

It's an ongoing battle here too I'm afraid....sorry that doesn't help you much 

I use the Tropiclean Papaya 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner...many recommend the Groomers detangling spray too. 

Good luck 

xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just looked at I have got the 2 in 1 Pet Head shampoo and conditioner ( the purple bottle)
After I bath Merlin I given a quick pat dry with a towel and then leave him to dry, he won't even tolerate the hair dryer.
I have tried to comb him at this stage but he won't let me - keeps snapping and biting my hands.
The slicker won't even go through his hair when it's wet so usually I just have to leave him.

Is this where I'm going wrong ???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Blow drying separates the hairs and straitens them, it also helps get rid of dead hair that causes mats. Letting the coat air dry allows the coat the clump together in the natural ringlets which also hold in any of the shampoo or condition that's been left in the coat this can also help cause matts. So it really is best to blow dry after a bath, or brush when wet to get all the matts out then hair dry. What you can do if you don't like the fuzz of the blow dried look is the spray them with some water and pat it into the coat to creat the ringlets. Or just take him out in the rain. 

Don't rub the coat when drying it, that creates matts, squeezes to coat, friction causes matts. 

A conditioner helps smooth the hair making mats come out easier, I have a 2 in 1 shampo but still use a conditioner with it as I didn't like the feeling of their coats when it was wet, normal brushes and combs when through my girls coats fine but that didn't happen with the 2 in 1 so I defonetly recommend a conditioner. 

I'm not a big fan of the pet head range but I know other rave about it. 

As for him not tolerating the brushing, you just need to be strict with him, you groomer won't mess about so why should you.

Put a lead own him so you have something to hold and or tie him to something like the table or the banister so he can't run off. 

Dogs only fight the brush because their owners have let them in the past, it's a learned behaviour , they Lear they can take the mick out their owner but that the groomer won't take it so they will stand better for the groomer.



If you need to muzzle him, again you groomer wouldn't think twice about muzzling him, it protects your hands and it protects his mouth if he was to bite the brush. Just a fabric mikki muzzle out the pet shop.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

kendal said:


> Blow drying separates the hairs and straitens them, it also helps get rid of dead hair that causes mats. Letting the coat air dry allows the coat the clump together in the natural ringlets which also hold in any of the shampoo or condition that's been left in the coat this can also help cause matts. So it really is best to blow dry after a bath, or brush when wet to get all the matts out then hair dry. What you can do if you don't like the fuzz of the blow dried look is the spray them with some water and pat it into the coat to creat the ringlets. Or just take him out in the rain.
> 
> Don't rub the coat when drying it, that creates matts, squeezes to coat, friction causes matts.
> 
> ...



Will deffinately try a conditioner.

The groomer I use as told me that he is fine with her and that he is testing me but it is difficult to brush him when he's snapping at me.

And I will make sure the next time I bath him I will use an hair dryer.
Also going to try putting his lead on and tie him to something.

Thankyou for your advice will deffinately take these ideas on board


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try standing him on the work top or table, it'll be easier x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes i was going to say put him on a table, don't forget at a groomers they are on a table and tied up, it makes a huge difference, maybe worth looking at some tables, you can get some folding ones that are a reasonable price.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Molly goes on the ironing table!!!!

with a cover over it I may add.....

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good advice from kendal about blow drying...I will often give Betty a quick blast before combing ( even if she is dry) as it does seem to help break up the fur....
not at all necessary for Mr Ted with his straightish coat....oh the joy!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Molly goes on the ironing table!!!!
> 
> with a cover over it I may add.....
> 
> xxx


You iron her coat?!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Von said:


> You iron her coat?!!


You mean you don't :question::question::question:   

This really made me laugh as if you asked any of my friends I'm sure they'd say..."it wouldn't surprise me"  

I used to get slated when I was a student as I ironed EVERYTHING.... Denim jackets..the lot...always ironed my coat before going out!!!  

I'm not as fussy these days... apart from when it comes to Molly of course!!! 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol just trying to imagine Molly with straight hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> You mean you don't :question::question::question:
> 
> This really made me laugh as if you asked any of my friends I'm sure they'd say..."it wouldn't surprise me"
> 
> ...


Oh student days! My friend had very long hair with a slight wave, when the fashion was for very straight hair - I can picture her now bent over the ironing board, hair draped across it covered in brown paper while she did contortions ironing it straight . Today's hair straighteners are a vast improvement on that method, but I guess work on the same principle!


----------

